# Ford 420 Right Rear Wheel Oil Leak



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I just purchased a Ford 420 with known problems. That is how I bought it cheap. This is my 1st tractor.

One of the problems is with the right back wheel. The inside of the wheel seems to be covered in a brownish, wet, oily substance. And sometimes I hear a strange noise there when I apply the beaks. I know it is a leak that should not be happening as the left wheel is clean.

What could be happening? How do you check it? How can you fix it?

I an attaching a picture of the tractor from the right side. As you see the leak is so bad that it is splashing out to the outside of the wheel.

Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Thank you and God bless.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

What is the fluid leaking out? That's the easy part. It's Universal tractor fluid that's saturated with moisture. Where's it coming from? This question is going to take you back to knowing whether you have a 3000 or 4000. It is unlikely that it is/was a "420" I believe the brakes are different on the 3000/4000, with the 4000 having what is called a wet brake. Once you determine if this tractor is actually one or the other, then you can narrow down what seals/bearings are bad. At some point you're going to need to jack at least the right rear axle......solid base for the jack, blocking under the axle as a back up safety for the jack. The wheel/tire will be more than 1 man can handle safely....unless its loaded with calcium. Then you are just about going to need an overhead crane/forklift/chainlift and 2 men to move it safely. I suspect that if that loader was used a lot, those tires may be loaded.
I think you mentioned in earlier posts that the 3 point hitch is defunct? This might be a good time to make the acquaintance with your new bff, a good, reasonably priced tractor mechanic and take care of the leak, the brakes, and the 3 point hydraulics. Ever heard the expression "Penny wise and pound foolish"? I don't think you are going to find that new bff at a tractor dealer as their overhead is too high. Ask at whatever tractor related parts stores you have about someone they recommend. Ditto any neighbors/friends with tractors. Perhaps one of the more mechanically inclined folks here will weigh in on this.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Donald,

See attached parts diagrams. This is completely different from my tractor, you will need a shop/service/repair manual before proceeding.

As I see it, you will have to pull the entire trumpet assembly to access the axle retaining snap ring (item # 17). Use an engine hoist or overhead crane to lift/hold it. Then remove the axle to get to the retainer/seal (item #13). While you are in there, you might as well service the brake assembly (item #30). Also attached is a separate parts diagram for just the brake assembly.

Also, prior to starting this job, check that your differential lock is working. If it is not functional, might as well fix it whilst you are in there.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, that is definitely a Ford 420 rear axle, 8 lugs and high stress hub. 

The 4000 brake and axle diagrams Sixbales provided are the same as the 420. Only change is the outer stub itself.

Get the studs/lugs that are missing replaced or you will do a Humpty Dumpty, as the 420 series needs every one of those to be safe.

The loader is way undersized for that tractor, so be extremely cautious with lifting or carrying. The metal is not thick enough for the tractor rating, and the hydraulic cylinders are prone to blowing if that model loader is used to doze.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey, "as we say in NC", How's your tractor doing?


----------



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Hey, "as we say in NC", How's your tractor doing?


It is sitting for a while.

I was using it the other day and a freak accident happened. A broken sappling protruded up between the right FEL frame assembly and right engine. It bumped my return fuel line on the fuel pump and bent the metal hose coming from the hydraulic pump, in front. So the hydraulic fluid dumped from the bent metal hose. I am ordering a new gasket for that small rectagular cover on the side of the fuel pump where the return fuel comes from. There is a little diesel leak there because of the bump. Cannot find a replacement for the metal hydraulic tube. It says it is not made any more or is superceded. It doesn't tell me what has superceded it. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2018)

Just a moment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2018)

Try Tractorhouse.com and Long Lane Tractors....they both have used parts or are dismantling tractors. Did you ask the NH dealer about an aftermarket Part? Also Yesterdays tractors might be a good source.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2018)

Also try All States Ag Parts......any of those you can find on www


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2018)

I would suggest you give them a call on their 800 numbers so you can make your best effort at locating the right tube. They all have part specialists. Good luck and look for my thread "Borrowing a tractor"


----------

